# This month's purchases....!!!



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are some plants I got that arrived yesterday!
From left to right....

1st pic: 
Cym ensifolium Long Yan Su
Cym floribumdum (var pumilum)
Cym ensifolium Jin He
Cym faberi
Cym lansifolium
Cym ensifolium Baodai Xiannv

2nd pic:
Paph armeniacum x2
Paph micranthum x2
Coelogyne sanderae

3rd pic:
Bulbo odoratissimum (the small plant)
Bulbo violaceolabellum

Wish me luck...


----------



## John M (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice! Good luck with them all!


----------



## etex (Nov 16, 2009)

Good buys! I always like the way bulbo leaves stick straight up as the rhizome marches across,then over the pot! Do Cyms do well with a Mediterranian climate? I thought they liked it cool.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2009)

Omg, Thanasis you are starting with cyms, I hope all of those will stay very compact !!! Nice slippers and I am very interested to see this coel blooming !!! Good luck with all of them!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2009)

I was told that these cyms are easy to grow! So I thought I'd give them a try! Of caurse I am afraid a little when summer comes but I hope I will figure out something till then!! Now I have them outside enjoying autumn conditions!!

I have put them in perlite-gravel mix with some pieces of bark so that I avoid rooting! Is it true that the lesser the organic material the weaker the fragrance of the flowers?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2009)

These arrived today!

From left to right:

Bulbophyllum affine
Ascocentrum ampullaceum
Broughtonia sanguinea


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice collection you have going. Bulbos and Cyms. are cool.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 17, 2009)

etex said:


> Do Cyms do well with a Mediterranian climate? I thought they liked it cool.



That is a misunderstanding many folks have about these. They like warm to hot conditions (not above 35 C though) in summer and a cool off in winter. The biggest problem you may have growing them in a dry climate is humidity since they come from areas where it never drops below 60% or so.

Nice C. lancifolium BTW - one of my favorites!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

I think armeniacums are going to give you the most trouble, I can't seem to get them right, Good Luck!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice buys..  Geez, if that's your one month's worth of orchids, then I deserve a whole ton of them for not buying for a whole year..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2009)

Great purchases! It will be fun to see them bloom for you. Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

Sheesh! You have more plants than God! :evil:


paphioboy said:


> Nice buys..  Geez, if that's your one month's worth of orchids, then I deserve a whole ton of them for not buying for a whole year..


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2009)

Eric armis and micros are in bud as i can feel touching them... Luck helps a lot...hehe... 

TY all for your wishes as some are tried for the first time...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Sheesh! You have more plants than God! :evil:


This coming from a guy who -- well -- who can't sit on his couch for the plants on it... oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2009)

I've seen the outside of your house too! Paphs hanging above the other plants, your own personal gardener, etc...oke:
I'm sorry, I mis-read and thought this was from Paphioboy! OK Dot you get some too! Where do you sit in your plant room!? :evil: 

Good deal Than, be carefull watering and keep us posted.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Good deal Than, be carefull watering and keep us posted.



This is my worse practice Eric, TY. I eighter go over- or under- watering!

I will keep u updated...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> OK Dot you get some too! Where do you sit in your plant room!? :evil:



:rollhappy: Touché!


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2009)

And not even your Birthday!!!! You lucky dog:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2009)

*more...*

From left to right:

Maleola dentifera
Dendrobium senile
Bulbo/Cirrhopetalum skeatianum


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> From left to right:
> Maleola dentifera
> Dendrobium senile
> Bulbo/Cirrhopetalum skeateanum


Well there's 2 out of 3 that I haven't heard of! Looking forward to blooms!


----------

